# NY area Malts for adoption



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know from time to time people look for rescues in my area. I just came across these Maltese. 
The first is from the rescue organization some members adopted from, and I was cleared by. If only he would let me have another I'd snatch her up in a minute. Just look at her :wub:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Crompond, NY | Gidget

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | New York, NY | Rosie

And there are two Maltese puppies:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stamford, CT | Patty

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stamford, CT | Penny


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Why wouldn't he let you have another?? You are one of the best Malt Mommies around!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, I say beg to have another one! They are are all so cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, your husband won't let you have another malt? hummmm.........he's coming to the party, right.......:innocent:...just thinkin'......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Why wouldn't he let you have another?? You are one of the best Malt Mommies around!


Pam - let's just say he wasn't wild about me getting Tyler...until he met him. I worked on him for soooo long until i think he finally caved in. Now he's crazy about him and they're best buds. But I think adding another on would send him over the edge. 


donnad said:


> Ok, I say beg to have another one! They are are all so cute!


Aren't they all adorable. I especially love the little girl in the first shot. And I was approved by that rescue. I don't think begging will do. Thinkin' more like blackmail :w00t: but I don't have anything on DH. :angry: Maybe if Tyler begs. :innocent:


The A Team said:


> Sue, your husband won't let you have another malt? hummmm.........he's coming to the party, right.......:innocent:...just thinkin'......


Gee Pat. Does that mean you're giving one of yours to us??? No I won't take Tink off your hands. I know you're the only one he truly loves. Those little puppies might help put DH in the mood....or not.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Gee Pat. Does that mean you're giving one of yours to us??? No I won't take Tink off your hands. I know you're the only one he truly loves. Those little puppies might help put DH in the mood....or not.


 
Oh darn.....you guessed Tink....:innocent:....oh well, I tried.

if there's anything that can sway him, I guess it'll be Carina's puppies!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they are all so cute and in such need!!!! I wish we could bring one home - I happen to like Rosie!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I've been looking at Rosie for a while now, but he won't let me know another. The he in this instance is Aolani though LOL.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Susan, that Gidget is sooo cute as they all are. I am sure you can say oops you found her wandering the streets of NY or you where dumpster diving (okay taking out the trash) and she was searching for food...I am just trying to help....I am sure if you work on him he may give in...Good Luck and Pat work on her hubby will you....I think Tyler needs a lil sis or bro...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

They are all so adorable!!! Sue, I'm definitely thinking we need to work on convincing Jim at the party...there are so many folks coming who have two or more dogs, so you have tons of people to help you out. I feel your pain though...I'm living at home with my parents for now and there's no way I can get another dog right now...although I still whine about it every single day :innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like Rosie too, Rosie Rowe just sounds right. I usually convince myself that I have my hands full with Jodi, (and Lily) until i see pics like these.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! they are really cute. I really like Gidget :heart: I have surprised Hubby with pets over the years  he got over it from the minute he met them.


----------

